# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Зависает при загрузке

## CHeetahSPB

В общем ситуация такая!:

Зависание происходит переодически с непонятной частотой....
При загрузке появляется: Single-Channel Memory Mode
система состоит всего ИЗ МАТЕРИНСКОЙ ПЛАТЫ(ASRock ALiveNF6G-VSTA), памяти(1 Gb Kingston), ВСЁ отстальное Я отключил!...
память менял несколько раз (слоты тоже), БП тоже менял.
Даже если иногда с клавой получается зайти в биос - то система ВИСНЕТ прям в нем!
Биос сбрасывал..... 

Заранее благодарен....

----------

